# M3Sakura usable on other flashcarts



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 19, 2008)

*Source*
*Download*
*Dutch M3Sakura preview*






Rudolph has succeeded in making M3Sakura work on not only the M3 Real and iTouchDS, but now also any other flashcart using MicroSD-cards! The AceKard R.P.G. (NAND-part that is), G6 Real and N-card won't work, but carts like the R4 can now start M3Sakura!

To install, simply download _m3sakura_make.zip_. Now extract it to a random directory, in which you also put ndstool.exe (google for it) and g6dsload.jp from the M3Sakura software. Run _m3sakura_make.bat_ and it will generate _m3sakura.nds_. Copy that file together with the M3Sakura System directory to your MicroSD card. Launch the file, and it will start M3Sakura! Thanks to Dennis for the help!

I've tested this working on the N5, and it should also work on the AceKard 2.

Edit: seems like this is old news (from yesterday): http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=91231


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> http://kotei.blog.so-net.ne.jp/
> by rudolph
> 
> 1. download m3sakura_make.zip
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=91231


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 19, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I searched, but I didn't find that topic. Pretty dumb actually... I'll link to the topic in the first post.


----------



## i_Am_Ghost (Jun 21, 2008)

Original article got deleted.
it seems M3 Japan team forced to delete.
Here are mirror files:

m3sakura_make.zip

Pre-made files made with M3Sakura English hacked version


----------



## OSW (Jun 21, 2008)

i don't think you should mirror them, if you understand what happened.


----------



## SchuchWun (Jun 21, 2008)

cool. gonna try it out on my gfs acekard2. seems cool.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 21, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!! M3SAKURA IS AWESOME, (I'm using it instead of moonshell I even renamed it to _DS_MSHL.nds
now someone needs to fix the NDS rom working stuff, and I'm set for life!


----------



## Sephi (Jun 21, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT!! M3SAKURA IS AWESOME, (I'm using it instead of moonshell I even renamed it to _DS_MSHL.nds
> now someone needs to fix the NDS rom working stuff, and I'm set for life!



I feel pretty much the same way, good idea about the _DS_MSHL.nds thing though, I'll do that soon.


----------



## chaotic_geo (Jun 21, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT!! M3SAKURA IS AWESOME, (I'm using it instead of moonshell I even renamed it to _DS_MSHL.nds
> now someone needs to fix the NDS rom working stuff, and I'm set for life!


If you want to use it, buy an M3DS Real. Rudolph made this as a demo.


----------



## superrob (Jun 22, 2008)

Doesn't work on CycloDSEvo


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 22, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit...


----------



## Fat D (Jun 22, 2008)

this might become my favorite media player app instead of Moonshell


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 22, 2008)

I know!
I just wish that it supported roms and fat relient homebrews. I want to be able to use an awesome firmware without having to pay loads.
Acually does this hack work with the tripple loader?


----------



## VatoLoco (Jun 22, 2008)

to get homebrew to launch with Sakura, rename a copy of your flashcards dldi to "dldibody.bin" and replace the one that comes with m3Sakura. Hombrew will launch, commercial roms wont.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 22, 2008)

so there is no way to lauch rom on R4 with m3sakura ? i really love this GUI but if i can't launch rom....
Plus some other fonction deosn't work, Fat INI error for testdisk for example.

If someone have a solution or can rewite some part of this firmware to make it fully work on R4 i will ofer some COOKIs!!!! lol


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 24, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on CycloDSEvo



Wrong works just change the dldi ...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm getting an M3 Real just because of this demo.
Are you sure that it doesn't have subliminal messaging built in.


----------



## superrob (Jun 24, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thats how


----------



## BioHazardN00B (Jun 25, 2008)

Can anybody tell me how to get homebrew to work on an R4DS.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 25, 2008)

I may have to give this a shot on my DSTT. But later *yawn* as it isn't a pressing issue for me.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 25, 2008)

BioHazardN00B said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me how to get homebrew to work on an R4DS.


Put the .nds file on the memory card (as well as any other files the readme tells you to put there), then put the card in the R4, and the R4 in the DS, and run the .nds file.


----------



## LagunaCid (Jun 25, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ASFHGASDGAEG
AWESOME
brb getting cyclo

EDIT:
"cluster size too smal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Though I am using FAT32.
How do I change said DLDI? I don't really mess around with that much


----------



## BioHazardN00B (Jun 25, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> BioHazardN00B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol destructo Im not that dumb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I mean ive installed everything correctly, but my homebrew will not launch, the screen just stays blank. Im using 1.11 Eng.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 25, 2008)

This demo is 100% working on the itouch.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Jul 9, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> so there is no way to lauch rom on R4 with m3sakura ? i really love this GUI but if i can't launch rom....
> Plus some other fonction deosn't work, Fat INI error for testdisk for example.
> 
> If someone have a solution or can rewite some part of this firmware to make it fully work on R4 i will ofer some COOKIs!!!! lol



DIDDO!!!.......w/out the cookies, just a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm surprised this topic has died off since release of M3Sakura hack. I have it working on R4 for music & mp3s only, but it's system files takes another 50mb of valuable sd space. 
Seriously thought more people would have pressed for files. And yes, I've read the other topics regarding "destroying" M3 Team....but it's not new to hack firmwares to work on other carts is it? I'm sure I read a while ago there was a hack for the R4 to work on another brand's cart.

Note: I did read another member (not Rudolph) here had successfully hacked it to be fully functional on another cart, but it appears his post(s) discussing this have since been removed.


----------



## Zerotance (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay , so I booted up M3 sakura 1.10 (from the booting screen that it says , but 1.11 on my pc) and I get this message.
Im using a Cyclods Evolution v1.41
:




can anyone tell me how to get it to load properly?

from my ds it says:

(Top Screen)
ver 1.10                                 
The cherry blossom is national flower of Japan.

M3Sakura firmware Version 1.10 booting...

GBA expantion cartridge was not found.


(Bottom Screen)

~Japanese writing~

An error was deetected while trying to access the disc or a file. Please confirm the followings:

Was the ROM file of a correct DLDI patch started?
Please re-format the media and try again
Please try with different media from another manufacturer


----------



## Timsterzilla (Jul 18, 2008)

all you have to do os DLDI patch it.  Google search DLDIrc and you should be able to find a download from gbatemp.  Download the file and run the .exe and from there it all downhill.


----------



## m-p{3} (Aug 30, 2008)

I guess there is no way to have commercial roms to boot up from the M3 Sakura menu on any other flashcart than the M3 Real, right?

I just replaced Moonshell, this multimedia player is WAY better.

I wonder if it would be possible to add DPG playback functionalities to other homebrews.


----------



## buggernot (Mar 20, 2009)

what do u patch with the DLDIrc the? which file in the Sakura system??


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 20, 2009)

Forget it.  This is an abandoned project that led to too much controversy.  If you want Sakura, you will need to buy the M3 DS Real.


----------

